# Pinnacle DVB-T: Can't scan. Device busy?

## faberic

hello,

I've got a litte problem with my Pinnacle PCTV 72e. I installed the drivers properly, so i'm seeing /dev/dvb/adapter0/.

This is what happens when I try to scan:

```
Eric eric # dvbscan /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/nl-All

scanning /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/nl-All

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

main:2263: FATAL: failed to open '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0': 16 Device or resource busy
```

When using another program:

```
Eric eric # w_scan -X > channels.conf

w_scan version 20060902

Info: using DVB adapter auto detection.

Info: unable to open frontend /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0'

Info: unable to open frontend /dev/dvb/adapter1/frontend0'

Info: unable to open frontend /dev/dvb/adapter2/frontend0'

Info: unable to open frontend /dev/dvb/adapter3/frontend0'

main:2140: FATAL: ***** NO USEABLE DVB CARD FOUND. *****

Please check wether dvb driver is loaded and

verify that no dvb application (i.e. vdr) is running.

```

This is the output of dmesg | grep dvb:

```
Eric eric # dmesg | grep dvb

dvb_core: exports duplicate symbol dvb_unregister_adapter (owned by kernel)

dvb-usb: found a 'Pinnacle PCTV 72e' in warm state.

dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

dvb-usb: schedule remote query interval to 150 msecs.

dvb-usb: Pinnacle PCTV 72e successfully initialized and connected.

usbcore: registered new interface driver dvb_usb_dib0700

Modules linked in: snd_seq snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss dvb_usb_dib0700 dib7000p dib7000m dvb_usb dib3000mc dibx000_common dib0070 wacom nvidia_agp agpgart

EIP is at dvb_frontend_open+0x143/0x1d7

Process dvbscan (pid: 5623, ti=d38aa000 task=d4db0050 task.ti=d38aa000)

 [<c02a5882>] dvb_device_open+0xad/0x102

EIP: [<c02aae4e>] dvb_frontend_open+0x143/0x1d7 SS:ESP 0068:d38abe98
```

And this is the result of fuser:

```
Eric eric # fuser /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0

Eric eric #  
```

This way I cannot make up my channels.conf to whatch tv, does anyone know what's going on?

Cheers,

Eric[/code]

----------

## faberic

Guys I fixed it, I just removed every V4L support and DVB support from the kernel, and recompiled the V4L drivers. Now it works great!

----------

